# new to refining bought some melted ingots



## Silvey24 (Mar 31, 2013)

hello everybody i'm looking for advice on these melt ingots on EBAY wodering if its a good place to start? not to bad of price i think if i do everything right im just looking for some feed back thank you.


----------



## Palladium (Mar 31, 2013)

Type gold blob into the google search bar above and read the hits.


----------



## Silvey24 (Mar 31, 2013)

ok thank you i could give you the post on eBay they are in ingot form if it works out that i can make a plus from this OK but making my money back will be fine to. at the price if i make one gram i can brake even or if i make 1+ ill make a bit more. ive been doing some reading and find this site interesting


----------



## Silvey24 (Mar 31, 2013)

o i did forget that he pointed me to this site if that helps at all or if that is a good sign.


----------



## Palladium (Mar 31, 2013)

Leave them alone! Forget about them! Read the threads and you will understand why. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Silvey24 (Mar 31, 2013)

the more i read the more i understand well i guess i can use them for practice if nothing else. sounds like i need to go to the local cheap shops and buy plated and pc parts and do the process my self it seemed a bit strange that someone would sell those. why not refine it your self and get the gold. here is the link to the post on eBay not the one i bought but one for bid http://www.ebay.com/itm/154-g-Melt-Ingot-Bar-Gold-Plated-Telecom-Computer-pins-PM-Refining-Recovery/261193111576?ssPageName=WDVW&rd=1&ih=016&category=162134&cmd=ViewItem see what you think im new so i was reading more into the process then worried about getting the wool pulled over my eyes.


----------



## Palladium (Mar 31, 2013)

Although my policy states "No returns, no refunds", I will be more than willing to discuss a solution if you have a strong reason for wanting to return the item or items. Thanks in advance for bidding, enjoy!

I bet paypal says different is why! I would send them back to the guy i bought them from if i were you and request a refund. If he don't then file a claim.


----------



## Silvey24 (Mar 31, 2013)

ok sounds like a plan the silver that i bought will pay for what i have spent but i have bought 2 ingots ill send them back as a not as stated. im not out as much money as ive seen on here i bought them with some of the money i have saved from the army. from what i have seen here i would make more melting down my xbox haha.thank you for the advice i may keep one. i have emails that state there is a fair amount of gold but i see now that is a sham. do you know of any good source to get things to refine/invest i don't like stocks. i like things i can hold not "o yea here are some numbers on a screen" . thank you for the help knowledge is power and sounds like the more i know the more ill make or my further kids will have.


----------



## Palladium (Mar 31, 2013)

Look at the repeat buyers! http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=kansascitybuyer&iid=-1&de=off&items=25&which=positive&interval=365&_trkparms=positive_365

I had a guy contact me awhile back about refining some. He bought over $1200 worth of the blobs. Trying to explain it to him was heart breaking to say the least.


----------



## Silvey24 (Mar 31, 2013)

i know i looked at this and thats why it seemed like a decent buy and was not worried. it seemed like he was doing something right. i dont like to risk a bunch for really low return so i think ill just go from base and not try to skip a step.


----------



## patnor1011 (Apr 9, 2013)

They are not good even to practice on them. You deal with mix of unknown metals and essentially wasting your money on acids and your time. 
If these blobs are from electronic scrap like pins or plugs they are good to practice target throwing skills.
Melted karat or filled jewelry is good for practice.


----------



## masonwebb (Apr 26, 2013)

Im curious to know how one would actually go about processing those. HCL to remove tin etc... AP or nitric for copper


----------



## joem (Apr 26, 2013)

masonwebb said:


> Im curious to know how one would actually go about processing those. HCL to remove tin etc... AP or nitric for copper



You would have to use the return acid method. Return them and use the $196 to buy real gold jewellry and acid refine the jewellry yourself.


----------



## Captobvious (Apr 26, 2013)

joem said:


> You would have to use the return acid method. Return them and use the $196 to buy real gold jewellry and acid refine the jewellry yourself.



^^^This


----------



## srlaulis (Apr 26, 2013)

joem said:


> masonwebb said:
> 
> 
> > Im curious to know how one would actually go about processing those. HCL to remove tin etc... AP or nitric for copper
> ...



:lol:


----------



## patnor1011 (Apr 26, 2013)

masonwebb said:


> Im curious to know how one would actually go about processing those. HCL to remove tin etc... AP or nitric for copper



And who knows...
First of all you will never know what is there unless you want to pay for assay. No matter what he say they come from.
Let me put it this way.
Cost of acid and supplies spent trying to refine them will be higher than anything you will recover from them. Not to mention money you paid to get them and time you spend doing that. That is net loss.

No one here who is sane enough will process them as toll refining venture. However you may find somebody who will process them on a fee basis. And by saying that I mean that IF there will be some gold refined from them, it will be so small amount (which you can proudly show to friends as prime example) of gold with value of many thousands $ per ounce.


----------



## patnor1011 (Apr 26, 2013)

PS. I did that and I know what I am talking about.


----------



## masonwebb (Apr 28, 2013)

patnor1011 said:


> PS. I did that and I know what I am talking about.



An assay?


----------



## patnor1011 (Apr 28, 2013)

Sort of :mrgreen: 
It was hard way of assay. I refined some. I hated every second of it.


----------



## masonwebb (Apr 28, 2013)

What is an assay exactly? I've seen the term used on here before


----------



## Claudie (May 3, 2013)

RE: 
154+ g Melt Ingot Bar Gold Plated Telecom & Computer pins PM Refining & Recovery

Do people pay $192.49 USD for 154 grams of pins? Why does melting them into a bar add so much to the value? It's the same thing either way. The pins would be much easier to process though.


----------



## joem (May 3, 2013)

Claudie said:


> RE:
> 154+ g Melt Ingot Bar Gold Plated Telecom & Computer pins PM Refining & Recovery
> 
> Do people pay $192.49 USD for 154 grams of pins? Why does melting them into a bar add so much to the value? It's the same thing either way. The pins would be much easier to process though.



In a the most simple but the most complicated to understand words:
ebay Gold


----------



## goldsilverpro (May 3, 2013)

Claudie said:


> RE:
> 154+ g Melt Ingot Bar Gold Plated Telecom & Computer pins PM Refining & Recovery
> 
> Do people pay $192.49 USD for 154 grams of pins? Why does melting them into a bar add so much to the value? It's the same thing either way. The pins would be much easier to process though.


It's always been a puzzle to me how anyone would be stupid enough to buy these things. Like you say, they have the same value as the pins (or, whatever) that were melted - no more, no less. How often do you find pins that are worth $567/pound?


----------



## kkmonte (May 3, 2013)

But when they are melted together they look real Perty...


----------



## MysticColby (May 21, 2013)

masonwebb said:


> What is an assay exactly? I've seen the term used on here before


an assay will tell you the purity of the material. there are several types, and all of them have different difficulty, time, and precision.
the most basic is an acid test (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acid_test_%28gold%29) - scratch the item on a stone, apply a drop of a specific acid, see how it reacts, apply another drop of another acid, see how it reacts. this will tell you if the gold is approximately 10k or 12k or 20k or w/e. maybe 10 minutes tops.
fire assay is pretty high precision, but takes somewhere around a couple hours. depends on what you're testing for, but it's a series of weighing, melting, dissolving, precipitating, melting, weighing. sort of a (weight_before)/(weight_after) thing.
then there's XRF. takes seconds, no material is lost in the testing, usually very high precision (like it can tell you 94.4% gold, 3.5% silver, 1.1% platinum, etc.) but it costs a lot to buy the device


----------



## solar_plasma (May 22, 2013)

Offtopic:

Some threads remember to Jack Londons descriptions of the gold rush, when people who hardly new to handle dogs thought, they just had to sell everything, buy a slay and some dogs and rode out into the wilderniss without even warm clothes. 

Well, they had no internet and no GRF, so there is hope today.


----------

